# Nylabone



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, I have a 7 month old puppy who has worked her way through 2 of the puppy nylabones. She loves them but her second one has now got to the stage where I need to replace it. She is an OES and most of her adult teeth are through, I have looked today in [email protected] for the next step up for them (giant/souper) size but they didn't have any in stock. When I got home I looked online to try to find some to order but have come across a bad review for them which basically said they were not a good chew for dogs and to avoid them. I am now worried that perhaps I shouldn't get her another if they are not safe but she loves the ones she has had previously and chews them for hours. Does anyone have any opinions on them from experience?


----------



## Corinthian (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't like them. I prefer to give my dog rubber based chew toys even though they may require more frequent replacements. On the long term I suspect it accelerates tooth wear which can lead to decay during the later years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Try one of these, they last our Chessie 6 months and he's a hard chewer 
Chuckle / Waggle Product Description - Premier Pet


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for your help. Think I will look into the Busy Buddy Waggle for her.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

[email protected] sell them


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

BeagleOesx said:


> Thanks for your help. Think I will look into the Busy Buddy Waggle for her.:thumbsup:


We have one of these for maggie - we got ours from [email protected] - but just double check it works properly as we got the first one home and the sound thing inside didnt work - we went back to replace and 2 more on the shelf were like it too!!

But now we have one that works it is quite cool!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Hi, I have a 7 month old puppy who has worked her way through 2 of the puppy nylabones. She loves them but her second one has now got to the stage where I need to replace it. She is an OES and most of her adult teeth are through, I have looked today in [email protected] for the next step up for them (giant/souper) size but they didn't have any in stock. When I got home I looked online to try to find some to order but have come across a bad review for them which basically said they were not a good chew for dogs and to avoid them. I am now worried that perhaps I shouldn't get her another if they are not safe but she loves the ones she has had previously and chews them for hours. Does anyone have any opinions on them from experience?


what was the bad review saying? I have been using nylabones since ray was a pup (he is now 20mth). He goes through them pretty quickly, but he his a chewer.

What is the reason they should be avoided? In case I have to look at something else.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hiya, basically the review said that the ends of the bone once chewed started to reveal tiny razor sharp points (I know that on the packaging it does say that these help keep dogs teeth clean) but the review said that her dog kept coughing when chewing but at first nothing was thought about it. After a while the dog then developed really bad breath, as the owner was taking her dog to the vets for boosters she mentioned this to the vet who checked in the dogs mouth. They found that the dog had a really red sore scratch down the back of the throat, which had become infected hence the smell. The vet asked whether the dog played with sticks but the owner said not so this was ruled out. Then the owner mentioned that when the dog was chewing the nylabone it started coughing, the vet said the nylabone was the cause of this and the shards of chew had scratched the dogs throat as she swallowed them. Antibiotics then had to be given to stop the infection getting worse.

Personally, I haven't had any problems with the 2 nylabones I previously gave our puppy but don't think I want to risk any injury with the adult ones which she would now need. I know this is only one review I have seen but tbh I think I will try something different rather than tempt fate with her.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

OH!!! Reading that about the nylabones - I gave maggie the puppy ones and the packagings said the little bits can clean their teeth - 

but i was always worried that she would eat bits or that it would scratch her gums - then one day she had a great big cut no her gum and i think it was due to this...so then i started shaving off the little bits when they got too rough...this seemed to work fine.

however, when she was little, she had an unexplained cough! they thought it could be lungworm or kennel cough - but it didnt go with the lungworm treatment and it didnt go with the antibiotics and it didnt develop into anything more than an occasional cough - and if i work back the timing, it stopped shortly after we stopped giving her the nylabones!!!

they were a life saver though when she was a pup along with kongs!


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not a nylabone fan either. I've got a Labrador who can chew through anything, and it was frightening to see a nylabone get disappeared in few minutes! I was even less impressed when I examined the surviving fragments.

The Hurley is worth looking at (Google West Paw Design or Kyra & Luna's Pet Boutique), but ultimately even that didn't survive my dog for long.

For my money I'd stick with a Kong. Though, sigh, I find that even that gets chewed in half eventually!

Does an indestructible chew toy actually exist? Ive certainly never managed to find one!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Farmer's market - Buffalo meat stall - raw buffalo fima with loads of tendon, sinue and meat still on it - 50p. Lasts until you want to get rid of it.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I use this one for mine and had no problems whatsoever

Nylabone Durable Galileo - Pet Supplies from Pet-Supermarket the #1 pet shop on the planet


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Hiya, basically the review said that the ends of the bone once chewed started to reveal tiny razor sharp points (I know that on the packaging it does say that these help keep dogs teeth clean) but the review said that her dog kept coughing when chewing but at first nothing was thought about it. After a while the dog then developed really bad breath, as the owner was taking her dog to the vets for boosters she mentioned this to the vet who checked in the dogs mouth. They found that the dog had a really red sore scratch down the back of the throat, which had become infected hence the smell. The vet asked whether the dog played with sticks but the owner said not so this was ruled out. Then the owner mentioned that when the dog was chewing the nylabone it started coughing, the vet said the nylabone was the cause of this and the shards of chew had scratched the dogs throat as she swallowed them. Antibiotics then had to be given to stop the infection getting worse.
> .


Sounds scary and I can see why it worries you. I have not had any probs, but I can see how the shreds if taken out and swallowed in chunks would be dangerous. Waht would they do to the guts!!!  worse then cooked bones! 
I have always kept an eye with the nylabone to make sure ray was cheweing it in the right way, they are supposed to shred in tiny particles that can easily get passed, but if a dog manages to break a chunk then it is def not the right chew toy for that particular dog! I can see it being a prob for a dedicated chewer like a lab.

Once the pet store insisted on selling me the puppy version, but it was too soft and it just disappeared under my eyes, I had to force it out of the dog's mouth. After that I have always stuck with the wolf size and they last a few weeks. It is also important they they don't chew the middle bit, so once the knuckles are gone you must bin it pronto, that is when the ends are really sharp.


----------

